# I'm drawing again



## Joe_Bassett (Jun 22, 2016)

it's been a while since I last drew anything. 



not my best but it's a start


----------



## Reichelina (Jun 22, 2016)

Still better than my best drawing! Good job!


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Jun 22, 2016)

Sorry bout the resolution 

my old machine craps out every time i try to go above 600p


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jun 22, 2016)

Cool stuff GuitarHiro! Keep it up. : D


----------



## sigmadog (Jun 22, 2016)

I may have asked this already but at my advanced age I forgot the answer: How do you create your work? Is it digital or traditional media? It looks like digital, but I don't want to assume. What tools do you use?

Just curious.

-Steve


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Jun 23, 2016)

Heyo Steve,

This and most of my work is digital.  I use manga studio for shading and coloring and I use autodesk sketchbook for the actual drawing.  

That hardware I use is a Surface Pro 4 for the drawing.  I use a touchscreen laptop for the manga studio stuff.

Hope that helps.


----------



## sigmadog (Jun 23, 2016)

I have Manga Studio as well (though here they packaged it as ClipStudio Paint). I've used it a little bit, but I'm still quite fond of Corel Painter and can't summon the will to leap to something else. I use a Cintiq 22HD these days - I've been using Wacom tablets since the mid '90's but about 4 years ago ponied up for the Cintiq, and I love it.

I do enjoy seeing your art posts, so please keep drawing.


----------



## TKent (Jun 23, 2016)

Okay, so I thought, hmmm.... I want a cintiq. googled and found one for 69.99 thinking YES!! But realized it is the anti-glare screen protector. Haha!


----------



## sigmadog (Jun 23, 2016)

I did that once when looking for a used computer: "Wow! Eighty-five dollars for a Mac Pro! Amazing! Yeah. That was for the enclosure."


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Jun 29, 2016)

Here's another practice drawing I made tonight

like, seriously though, take the damn cat cos she's getting so annoying always wanting to get into my room at 2 AM in the morning (a song by fall out boy, lol)


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 29, 2016)

I always enjoy your art work, you manage to give attitude ... cute cat...hahaa.. love that...


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Jul 1, 2016)

Here's another drawing I made


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Jul 3, 2016)

Think this guy might know Soul, the person I drew above^


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Jul 4, 2016)

Gonna keep posting my drawings in this thread cos i'm too lazy to make another, and I'll have 'em all in one place


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Jul 8, 2016)

I think i'll stop posting here


----------



## TKent (Jul 9, 2016)

GuitarHiro97 said:


> I think i'll stop posting here



Why?


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Jul 9, 2016)

TKent said:


> Why?



I dunno. People seem to care more when I post on Insta and Facebook, so I figured id just keep posting there. Plus I have a larger audience who focus on digital art.  Also my only contributions( if you could call it that) are drawings, and this is a WRITING forum,  so i'm not exactly in the right place.


----------

